
Musk slammed one of Tesla's founders by calling him the worst - WheelsAtLarge
https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-tesla-cofounder-worst-person-hes-worked-with-2020-2
======
WheelsAtLarge
What's funny is that people that have worked with Musk complain about him too.

